# От какого аккордеона или баяна этот басовый механизм



## weltmeiserlover (7 Авг 2017)

.


----------



## glory (7 Авг 2017)

Пока что по снимкам видно, что, возможно, левая у аккордеона не родная... 
 Если стоит выборка,  то скорее всего использовался родной полукорпус. Ну, а снимка механики мы не имеем...


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Авг 2017)

Какой такой басовый механизм? Вы что-то сказали про басовый механизм... Он где?

По стилю горка от ранней ЯП или Тульского Заказного. Дальше ничего не видать...


----------



## weltmeiserlover (7 Авг 2017)

Ну извините тогда, вопрос должен был звучать по другому, а именно "От какого аккордеона эта левая, ну или бассовая часть, ну или что-то вроде того. Регистры похожи на итальянские модели Армандо Бугари и Vignoni ,но странное то что на этой левой части написано Supita. Никогда не видел Супиту с такой бассовой частью.


----------



## vev (7 Авг 2017)

*weltmeiserlover*, на заборах и не такое пишут... Там какой-то колхоз. Не стоит особенно обращать внимание на регистры и надписи. Вид механики мог бы дать  дополнительную информацию, но его нет


----------

